# Cemetery Columns



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Spent the weekend making some columns for each side of our cemetery gate. I made them from foam blocks with a pipe inside. I found some AWESOME lights on Amazon for the tops. They are solar powered, urn shaped, and have flame effect leds inside. Couldn't ask for a better match to use on cemetery columns. Here is a link to the lights on Amazon - OUTDOOR FLAMES SOLAR LIGHTS


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

They will be another great addition to your layout this year.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Added some moss after I did the video... 

View attachment 547842


View attachment 547850


View attachment 547858


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*storage question*

do you think each column could be divided into sections of stone to make storage easier? I was thinking maybe not glue the top and bottom half together so it wouldn't be so tall making int harder to find storage space. but on the other had maybe storage for two columns is easier than finding four places and then having to reassemble each year.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Seems like sections would be a pain in the ***, but I have seen larger columns made from thin plywood skinned with foam that are used to store other props inside in the off season.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Great job!

{Mental note to self: run to Tractor Supply for foam when the temps get below 90.  }


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

they look great. very nice


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Awesome tutorial! I especially like how you dressed up the solar lights.


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Very cool. I'm going to apply the same technique you used for shaping your stones on the walls of my laboratory. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Fantastic job, congrats, they look great, I need to upgrade mine, great inspiration


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Those columns turned out great! Lots of detail for those who want to look closely. Well done.


----------



## alm99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I wanted to say thank you for your great tutorial! With it I made a couple of my own. I have enough blocks to do a couple more, not sure if I will get to them or not, might have to save those until next year. I have other props I want to get to. 

I haven't aged them yet. What did you do? Did you simply lightly brush some black and green all over and then spritz it? I used whatever outdoor paint colors Lowe's had in the clearance area. 

View attachment 565929










Also, did you seal yours with anything? 

*Not sure why pictures show sideways/upside down, when clicked on, they are normal.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

alm99 said:


> I wanted to say thank you for your great tutorial! With it I made a couple of my own. I have enough blocks to do a couple more, not sure if I will get to them or not, might have to save those until next year. I have other props I want to get to.
> 
> I haven't aged them yet. What did you do? Did you simply lightly brush some black and green all over and then spritz it? I used whatever outdoor paint colors Lowe's had in the clearance area.
> 
> ...



I misted the surface with plain water, then dabbed on some very thinned out black paint and let it run down. Then I misted it again to get the drips to spread and feather. I repeated the process, adding a little green into my black as I went until I was satisfied with the result. Be sure to mist the dripping wash before it dries to avoid getting any herd edge drips that just look like paint runs. You'll see what I mean by feathering when you spray it with that second mist of water. Do a little, then let it dry and see how it looks before adding another layer of weathering. Concentrate on places where aging or staining might actually happen in reality, like along overhangs and off the top edges of the blocks. The wash will naturally follow the path it wants to go as it drips down, you just need to start it in places it would naturally happen. I sealed mine with a matte clear spray, but be SURE all of your foam is covered by a good layer of paint or the clear spray paint will melt the foam. One of the reasons I like latex enamel for my base coats is that it dries thick and protects the foam underneath.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my columns set up for the 2018 display yesterday. They make such an improvement in the look of the gate.


----------



## NorCalGhostGirl (Oct 4, 2018)

Really amazing work. Impressive ?


----------

